# Moldy cigars what would you do?



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey guys I just got an order of some veguero entretiempos today and I took them out of their 4 pack boxes and they all pretty much have mold on them. Some of them even in the foot. It doesn't look like much mold got in the foot but I'm still pretty sure those are gonna end up in the trash. What should I do with the rest of them after I wipe the mold off? I don't think it's a good idea to put them in the same humidor with the rest of my cigars but it might not be a big deal so I figured I would ask the experts. Here are some pics.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wipe em down.. They're fine.. I've seen WAY worse. The ones with mold on the foot you may wanna cut back OR ditch ..your choice..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Wipe em off, put em in a tuper by themselves, bring the rh down to your preference, if there’s no more mold in 6 months to a year they would probably be ok to join the rest of your stash.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

True.quarantining is smart. I keep mine at 61% so I usually don't worry about mold coming back.


OneStrangeOne said:


> Wipe em off, put em in a tuper by themselves, bring the rh down to your preference, if there's no more mold in 6 months to a year they would probably be ok to join the rest of your stash.


sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Best thing is to pack em up, send them to me, i will try my best to clean them up, the half i do get clean i will send back to you, the other half ill dispose of for you:wink2:


Lol as the experts have told you, you will probably save most of em


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah I wiped them down and saved most of them. The ones with mold in the foot I may try to cut back. My biggest question was the quarantine. I wasn’t sure if I needed to or not. I guess I need a separate quarantine tupper. I’m gonna freeze them for awhile anyways so I guess I better order that tupper now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

So.....you paid for moldy cigars? Send em back....have them send you cigars that aren't moldy...unless they gave you a "moldy cigar discount".... somebody explain to me why it's acceptable to pay for a product and then receive it with this issue.....I just don't understand. When I pay for a product and it has blems or defects...I'm not going to accept it.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Cigary said:


> So.....you paid for moldy cigars? Send em back....have them send you cigars that aren't moldy...unless they gave you a "moldy cigar discount".... somebody explain to me why it's acceptable to pay for a product and then receive it with this issue.....I just don't understand. When I pay for a product and it has blems or defects...I'm not going to accept it.


Im with you 100%!


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Cigary said:


> So.....you paid for moldy cigars? Send em back....have them send you cigars that aren't moldy...unless they gave you a "moldy cigar discount".... somebody explain to me why it's acceptable to pay for a product and then receive it with this issue.....I just don't understand. When I pay for a product and it has blems or defects...I'm not going to accept it.


Personally I wouldn't jump through the hoops to ship back and wait for new ones, granted that depends on the cost of the cigars. The mold on these look minor. Unless they were a substantial investment I'd wipe them, quarantine them and smoke them. In my limited experience you most likely would have to pay for return shipping, etc. Just not worth the time/effort in this case IMO. Although it certainly wouldn't hurt to email the vendor with pics and see what they say. But I'm willing to bet they call it plume and want you to pay to ship back for an exchange/refund.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TCstr8 said:


> Personally I wouldn't jump through the hoops to ship back and wait for new ones, granted that depends on the cost of the cigars. The mold on these look minor. Unless they were a substantial investment I'd wipe them, quarantine them and smoke them. In my limited experience you most likely would have to pay for return shipping, etc. Just not worth the time/effort in this case IMO. Although it certainly wouldn't hurt to email the vendor with pics and see what they say. But I'm willing to bet they call it plume and want you to pay to ship back for an exchange/refund.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I know what they say because I've sent that email.. "it's plume, if you think it's mold, wipe it off" after a few emails I gave up. Hell, I sent pics of holes in my cigars along with pics of actual beetle carcasses. Took me about 10 emails to get credited for seven cigars and the advice to freeze the rest..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TCstr8 said:


> Personally I wouldn't jump through the hoops to ship back and wait for new ones, granted that depends on the cost of the cigars. The mold on these look minor. Unless they were a substantial investment I'd wipe them, quarantine them and smoke them. In my limited experience you most likely would have to pay for return shipping, etc. Just not worth the time/effort in this case IMO. Although it certainly wouldn't hurt to email the vendor with pics and see what they say. But I'm willing to bet they call it plume and want you to pay to ship back for an exchange/refund.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 Honestly, in the last 10 years I've had to send back four orders of cigars that some had mold while some had obvious blemishes&#8230; I have never had to pay to reship any of the products and would never accept from any company a mandate that said I had to pay for shipping and handling when I paid for the product and already paid for the S /H once...why would I pay twice? I knew and so did they to send back product that had inherent issues they cannot resell that item .....so I would ask him... do they want a photo and the receipt&#8230; at that point they just said look, we'll just reship the order and everything was fine and then I told them because they handle their business in a professional way that I would continue to do business with them. I've said it before in threads that if you do business with anyone and they send product that has issues then if not challenged that is how they are going to continue their business which means the next consumer is going to have to deal with those same problems and it's different if the product arrives in good shape but down the road it develops mold.

I realize for some it's no biggie...for me it's about quality and insulating the next guy from dealing with this kind of issue. When I purchase milk and it comes with a "sell by" date and I mistakenly pick up a gallon that is 3 days from expiration....better believe I'm getting a new gallon of milk.

I've wiped off my fair share of mold ....if it developed mold later.... that's on me...if it came moldy it goes back regardless if they're dog rockets or Cohiba Espys. Yes, I'm picky when it comes to quality because I would never personally send out moldy cigars to anyone....well....except my retarded BIL.&#55357;&#56879;


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

I emailed them. We will see what happens. I have cleaned off the sticks so even if they ask me to send them back I won’t be able to prove they were in fact moldy except the pictures I sent them which really doesn’t prove they were the actual cigars that they sent me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cracker1397 said:


> Hey guys I just got an order of some veguero entretiempos today and I took them out of their 4 pack boxes and they all pretty much have mold on them. Some of them even in the foot. It doesn't look like much mold got in the foot but I'm still pretty sure those are gonna end up in the trash. What should I do with the rest of them after I wipe the mold off? I don't think it's a good idea to put them in the same humidor with the rest of my cigars but it might not be a big deal so I figured I would ask the experts. Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smoked worse and lived to tell about it.:vs_cool:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I smoked worse and lived to tell about it.:vs_cool:


Mold is way down the list of things I've tried and lived to tell ....the irony is this....we're sucking down cigar fumes and mold is one breath away from more problematic health issues...sometimes things make no sense but I still love cigars.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Well I got a response and he said the mold looked minimal and wiping them off was an option. He also said he would discount the order credit my account for the 4 sticks with mold in the foot. He also said he would be happy to exchange them if I returned it but the cost of the Vegueros kind of made it pointless. He said best option would probably be the discount and credit to my account. I agreed with him. I’m not too upset with how it all turned out honestly. Prompt response and gave me several different options to resolve the issue. The HUHCs that I got from same company were in prefect condition so I will give them some repeat business unless the mold becomes a pattern.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Mold is way down the list of things I've tried and lived to tell ....the irony is this....we're sucking down cigar fumes and mold is one breath away from more problematic health issues...sometimes things make no sense but I still love cigars.


My daddy used to say before he left this shity world son you got to die from something lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

yeah that's not all that bad...I just wipe em off and throw em in a humidor I've never had the mold come back or spread...congrats on getting the discount!! but maybe that's not mold maybe its plume lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cracker1397 said:


> Well I got a response and he said the mold looked minimal and wiping them off was an option. He also said he would discount the order credit my account for the 4 sticks with mold in the foot. He also said he would be happy to exchange them if I returned it but the cost of the Vegueros kind of made it pointless. He said best option would probably be the discount and credit to my account. I agreed with him. I'm not too upset with how it all turned out honestly. Prompt response and gave me several different options to resolve the issue. The HUHCs that I got from same company were in prefect condition so I will give them some repeat business unless the mold becomes a pattern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All's well that ends well enjoy

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

cracker1397 said:


> Well I got a response and he said the mold looked minimal and wiping them off was an option. He also said he would discount the order credit my account for the 4 sticks with mold in the foot. He also said he would be happy to exchange them if I returned it but the cost of the Vegueros kind of made it pointless. He said best option would probably be the discount and credit to my account. I agreed with him. I'm not too upset with how it all turned out honestly. Prompt response and gave me several different options to resolve the issue. The HUHCs that I got from same company were in prefect condition so I will give them some repeat business unless the mold becomes a pattern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as you are ok with it...doesn't matter what we think. I'm still not going to drink spoiled milk....gotta draw the line somewhere.:wink2:


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for all of y’alls help. I really appreciate everyone’s input.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

